
Former Oculus VP of Engineering Shows Long Range VR Tracking System - benz145
http://www.roadtovr.com/mts-virtual-reality-vr-tracking-system-jack-mccauley-oculus-vp-engineering/
======
melling
Leap Motion's new SDK has also been getting positive reviews.

[http://blog.leapmotion.com/orion/](http://blog.leapmotion.com/orion/)

It has taken several years but it looks like this technology might finally be
ready for general commercial use. Hopefully, we can use it for more than
gaming.

~~~
dominotw
That looks seriously amazing and its backwards compatible with original
hardware.

I wish I hadn't thrown out Leap Motion in garbage .

------
wmkn
From the article I could not figure out how it determines the full XYZ
position of the retro-reflective object. Clearly it is possible to determine
the ray along which the retro-reflective object will be, but how does it
determine its depth? I do not see the article mention anything about time-of-
flight measurements for the laser or that you need a stereo setup that will
triangulate the position.

The article shortly mentions needing two retro-reflective objects to determine
the XYZ. But do you then need two lasers, or does one laser quickly
alternative between the two objects?

Edit: just re-read the article. The idea is indeed to use two base stations or
a second marker.

That makes me wonder about the scalability of this solution. What about the
typical HMD + 2 6DOF controller setup? 6 Base stations?

~~~
versteegen
I was wondering the same things. He said that adding a second marker would be
easy, so I suppose the idea must be to alternate between the objects.

Three markers and one base station ought to be enough to get 6DOF tracking,
but of course a practical system will need many more to handle the user facing
the other way, and that may not be practical.

------
leeoniya
I haven't yet tried a modern VR system, but that's some crazy low latency. I
know Mr Carmack is all about low latency :)

~~~
raus22
here is another low latency solution that also tracks rotation of the object:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7IL0Gvux7U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7IL0Gvux7U)

the Ishikawa Watanabe Laboratory have some crazy low latency setups

3D object rotation tracking demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrvAHh3-4qU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrvAHh3-4qU)

~~~
leeoniya
that second demo has considerable lag

